
JavaScript Frameworks: A futile attempt at objectivity – Medium - rbanffy
https://medium.com/@mattburgess/javascript-frameworks-a-futile-attempt-at-objectivity-adf6e75d2fbe#.bvb7w6krt
======
Philomath
I think you should take a look at create react app.
([https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-
app](https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-app))

It allows you to build a react app without any configuration, with dev/prod
builds, hot reloading, tests etc...

If you really need to configure your own, just "eject" and there you go, you
can change everything.

